# So I have a bully???



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

After reading several threads on apbt and bullies and there differences is it safe to say that I have a bully? Someone posted another thread that there dog is 50% RE and 50% watchdog. People replied that the dog is a bully. I purchased my first pit bull that is RE/watchdog/grapevine/knolwood. Are these bully lines?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am not all on the up and up on the bully lines but I do know that RE and Watchdog are bully lines, but I thought Watchdog lines also had some game dogs in them, lol, this is a good question, I would like to hear the replies, sorry I can't be of anymore help, lol. I am still learning the bully lines myself, lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Those are not and have never been game bloodlines APBT's stem from game bloodlines(game dogs). The bloodlines you have named off are American Bully Bloodlines so yes you own an American Bully. Regardless of the foundation of these bully bloodlines(staff x game dogs(APBT's) it doesn't matter what they started off as it's the direction they were taken. If you ask any serious bulldog owner they will say the same thing. If it's not a box bred dog it's not an APBT ...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I am just curious. I have been reading alot of threads on here and trying to learn as much as I can. If I have a bully so be it  I love her the same. I am doing obedience with her and would ultimately like to get a CGC on her. I'm just glad I found this place. You guys are great and very knowledgeable.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

No problem you have a nice looking bully just thought I would add that


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol thanks Sadie, like I said iDK the bully lines am still learning them all, I do good to retain all the APBT lines, lol.  Thanks for helping 

BNB - that is what matters is that you love her no matter what, this is something I have been trying to explain to my niece, MAxine, they got a gorgeous blue bully named Gage, but they have seen my dogs, and I have a game bred red bitch, they are slowly learning just as I am, she likes the knowledge it gives her one ups on her friends at school and the general public period


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Sadie. She is a sweet girl. Very mellow and smart. I have been socializing her like crazy and put her in obedience classes with a very experienced trainer of almost 30 yrs. Bella has totally transformed and has come out of her shell from when I got her. She is loving everyone she meets now. My trainer is also into search and rescue so eventually I would like to take that on as well with her. All in all Bella is just going to be a wonderful companion to me and my daughter. 

And thanks again apbtmom! Looks like we will be learning about bullies together lol!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Make sure you check out the Bully 101 section if you haven't already ....


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Awesome, I love to see ppl research their dogs  ANd you can help your daughter learn in the process and yes as Sadie mentioned check out the bully section towards the bottom of the forum  Some awesome info in there


----------

